# RootzWiki Decals



## Zalyia38 (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if they exist already, but if not I'd like to get some decals made.

If I could get full list of the devs to discuss having some decals made so that we can all proudly support RootzWiki.

I would like your approval and ideas. I have a decal company that I'd like to use.

If you guys could pm me that would be great.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

https://www.exactservers.com/store/...ath=30&zenid=4523c95d3612edcfd3dc9f39c4b04aee

there you go


----------



## Zalyia38 (Jul 12, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> https://www.exactservers.com/store/...ath=30&zenid=4523c95d3612edcfd3dc9f39c4b04aee
> 
> there you go


Oh sweet! Thanks!


----------

